# G'day all.



## Toby (May 22, 2006)

Hey guys/gals, I just thought I'd introduce myself.

I come from Australia and have been into Martial Arts for a while now... more specifically JKD and Muay Thai. I have not studied these styles in a practical sense however, since there is no dojo around here.

I do try to train everyday though, on the punching bag, row machine, bike, run, skip, weights, etc.

I am 20, about 5'7, and weigh around 60kg, but no matter how much weight training I do (or any training for that matter), my weight or bulk doesn't increase (havign said that though, it doesn't mean my strength hasn't.) Maybe it's just the way I'm built.

Anyway, cheers for listening and I hope to get to know you all a lot better.


----------



## Swordlady (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    I don't know any other Aussies here off the top of my head, but I know that Raewyn is from New Zealand.  Maybe she can lend you some assistance.


----------



## green meanie (May 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard
Terry


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2006)

No other Aussies on here you reckon...

Maybe I should do something about that 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## HKphooey (May 22, 2006)

There are a few others out there!  

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (May 22, 2006)

Welcome!  Enjoy posting - and I agree with Swordlady; Raewyn might be able to help you, although I'm not sure what part of Australia she's from, so she might be too far away.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 22, 2006)

Greetings!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 22, 2006)

Welcome! We have a number of folks from your part of the world here, including a couple of Mentors. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Gemini (May 22, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Raewyn might be able to help you, although I'm not sure what part of Australia she's from, so she might be too far away.


C'mon! It's only an island. How big could it be? :wink2:

Welcome to MT, Toby! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Welcome!  Yes, there are a few other Aussies running around here somewhere...  I'm sure they'll let you know!  Happy posting!


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2006)

Well, to be more specific I live in Ceduna, South Australia (800ks West of Adelaide).

Once again, thank you to everyone that replied.

I'm sure I'll enjoy my stay here. You all seem very open-minded and welcoming.


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (May 22, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.

Hapy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to the forums and enjoy the sites........Aloha


----------



## kelly keltner (May 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2006)

Glad to have ya!


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Haere Mai  (Welcome)  from Down Under


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2006)

Hi Toby. Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Good to have you Aboard 

Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

